
Rayton Solar raised $2.8M on Fundable, now running  REG A+ - Grantarvey
http://www.startengine.com/startup/rayton-solar
======
raychelespiritu
We really need to end our dependance on fossil fuels and switch to renewable
energy. I hope Rayton succeeds.

------
Grantarvey
Anyone think is going to be a trend? They had an IndieGoGo too but only raised
$5k.

